# Containment Plows On Dump Trucks & Tractors



## MDJ (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone have experience using containment or box plows on dump trucks or tractors? If so, how do they compare with using these plows on front end loaders or backhoes? Can someone please relay their experience here? What benefits or negatives have you experienced?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

One of our subs has a duetz farm tractor. Weights about 9500lbs. It has no problem pushing my 12' protech. His only complain is after 20 hours or so his left foot falls off from pushing in the clutch. Its going to be replaced with a shuttle shift M series kubota soon. A lot of people use farm tractors out west to push protechs. Everyone around here thinks you need a backhoe or loader. Farmers are a lot more willing to come out to make $110-120 an hour to plow than most backhoe/loader owners. Which make that digging and grading. Most farm tractors have more balls to push a protech than a backhoe. Since they are geared to push and pull. Not to get itself around like a backhoe. I am trying to get a few more farm tractors for this winter.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

boxes on farm tractors, especially MFWD machines, are fantastic and very productive. They can be relatively cheap to purchase for the 3 point hitch, and require no modifications to a tractor, allowing more possibilities for renting/leasing. most farm equipment is good on fuel, most new stuff is really fuel effecient (2-3 gals an hour, 150HP tractor) pushing snow. Duals can be a nusiance, so if possible remove them and mark the axle stubs with extremity lights (signal lights) as they can be deadly to an oncoming car, they are built to last!

-Mike


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Everyone around here uses front end loaders or backhoes. There is one company that I know of in my area that uses a fram tractor to plow snow. To me I would think that the tractor would do alot better too because of the gearing in them?. Hope this helps


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

I just bought a JD 4720 with cab and loader. It has the skid steer quick tach front plate also. I am thinking about an 8' Protech for the front of it this winter.. Will it be able to push it? I will be putting a 3 point salter on the back and loading the rear tires...It has the R4 tires on it.... Thanks guys


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

how much does it weigh? I would think you would be fine with it loaded up like that.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

The tractor alone weighs like 4300 and then whatever the loader itself weighs, im guessing about another 800 or so. Then, whatever the loaded tires will add...I think it will be te perfect little setup but let me know what u guys think....


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Any feedback on the 8' box for my tractor?


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

8611SS full size Blizzard with skid steer plate mount if you have a bucket with a skid steer style mount. 

8' 6" in compact, 11' 3" extended and 10' in scoop and it can angle too.

IH, NH and JD's running them down here. Beats a box because you can angle the snow off the sides in wind rows when you load up in front.

J


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey we might be putting one on my IH dump truck. Adapting pusher to a meyer mount. I will let every one know!!!!  payup


----------

